# [SOLVED] Removing ALL ATI software?



## komingle765 (Aug 21, 2008)

Hello everyone, I've upgraded my video card from an ATI Radeon HD 4650 to an nVidia GTX 550 Ti. I've uninstalled all of the ATI software I could, but it still leaves certain registry entries and processes like atieclxx.exe and atiesrxx.exe running at all times.

I know what these do, and what they're for, but since I don't have and am not planning on buying another ATI card for this computer, is there any (relatively) fast and safe way to permanently remove everything from ATI? I'm hoping I can remove everything without the use of third party software such as a registry cleaner.

Thanks in advance for any suggestions!

Also, as a side note (hopefully I can post this here), how do I update my system on this site? I can't find it anywhere. It's impossible to navigate, for me at least.


----------



## pip22 (Aug 22, 2004)

*Re: Removing ALL ATI software?*

To remove ATI leftovers: Device Driver Cleanup

To change your details:

Click "User CP" at top left.
In left column, at top, click "Edit Your Details"

When done, don't forget to scroll down to bottom and click "Save Changes".


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Removing ALL ATI software?*

What motherboard are you using?


*To edit My System Specs:*

Click User CP at the top of page> left-hand side click edit options> scroll down to thread display options


----------



## komingle765 (Aug 21, 2008)

*Re: Removing ALL ATI software?*

Thank makinu1der2 for telling me how to change that. I'm not sure what motherboard I'm using, just that I bought it from Dell and they gave me the cheapest one they could for the components I selected when I bought this computer. Question, though, how would knowing that help me delete drivers? And where could I look to find the motherboard model?

Thanks for the suggestion pip22, however I'm trying to do it without installing more third-party software. If I can't do that, though, I'll certainly try Drive Sweeper.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Removing ALL ATI software?*



> Question, though, how would knowing that help me delete drivers?


Trying to see what chipset your motherboard uses.



> And where could I look to find the motherboard model?


If this came from Dell what model number was the PC?

After uninstalling from Add/Remove programs you can run Driver Sweeper and uninstall it when your done.


----------



## komingle765 (Aug 21, 2008)

*Re: Removing ALL ATI software?*

It's an Inspiron 530, I hope that helps.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Removing ALL ATI software?*

GPU-57: How to uninstall pre-existing graphics card drivers from a Microsoft Windows based system


----------



## komingle765 (Aug 21, 2008)

*Re: Removing ALL ATI software?*



Tyree said:


> GPU-57: How to uninstall pre-existing graphics card drivers from a Microsoft Windows based system


That doesn't help, I've already done all of that. My point is after uninstalling everything it leaves registry entries and external event processes behind (possibly more things I'm not aware of). I'm trying to wipe those. Thanks, though. The description of the processes is "AMD External Events Client Module" and "AMD External Events Service Module."


----------



## dm01 (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: Removing ALL ATI software?*

There should be two drivers present, a driver from your graphics card and a driver from your ATI graphics chipset that is embedded in your motherboard. If you delete all ATI "garbage" from your system and your NVIDIA card fails, you will find yourself with no display at all.

Dell only used the ATI X1300 Pro 256MB chipset in the Inspiron 530.

Drivers & Downloads


----------



## komingle765 (Aug 21, 2008)

*Re: Removing ALL ATI software?*

Ok, so it's the driver for the motherboard's intergrated video?

Thank you!


----------

